#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-14
<jack___> :w! saves
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-15
<BugeyeD> argh! please help!
<BugeyeD> i just squashed /etc on my own box. my home directory is encrypted (ecryptfs). since /etc/ is borked, i can neither su/sudo/ssh.
<BugeyeD> how the heck do i get my stuff outta my encrypted home dir?
<BugeyeD> anyone?
<BugeyeD> i'm checking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase
<BugeyeD> but this stuff requires umounting my home dir, which i do not yet want to do in case i can manage to get this stuff off my machine first.
<internalkernel> BugeyeD: sheeeeettt....
<internalkernel> what do you mean you squashed /etc? Like it's gone?
<BugeyeD> like i replaced it with /etc from another box. which was running another operating system, if you can believe that.
<internalkernel> ouch... got it, yeah I've had those moments too...
<internalkernel> I've reinstalled an OS, and reused the same encrypted partition... as long as user/pass are the same obviously.
<BugeyeD> i got next to zero sleep, so today has been one long moment. at least it wasn't one of my servers, but i have well-loved stuff on this box.
<internalkernel> lol... I do my best work at 3 am... after about 5 I've learned to go to bed... or somethign bad happens. :D
<internalkernel> What about just mounting a liveCD and rsync /etc  - it won't be perfect but should at least get you through the sudo-ing
<BugeyeD> all my stuff is ecryptfs-ed. i fear being unable to decrypt that following a reboot. i'm trying to figure out a way, any way, to get the stuff off first. i'm looking at ftp options at the moment.
<BugeyeD> hmmm ...
<internalkernel> Well, it sounds like anyway you cut this... it's going to require a reinstall to fix. Is /home on a separate partition?
<internalkernel> I've reinstalled over Ubuntu over an encrypted home dir before - /home was separate, didn't partition it and used the same user/pass as the last install... it accessed my ecryptfs just fine...
<BugeyeD> same fs, all root. just the default.
<BugeyeD> i don't mind the reinstall - i just want to back up my stuff first if possible.
<Tracy_P> clone the drive
<BugeyeD> internalkernel_: heh, python saves the day. again ...   python -mSimpleHTTPServer
<internalkernel_> lol... good idea... wasn't even thinking of that...
<BugeyeD> crank up a shell on another box, and wget --recursive myotherhost:8000 ... then go have lunch
<BugeyeD> yeah, i had to think "outta the box" :)
<internalkernel_> that would do it... no sudo needed... lol...
<internalkernel_> seriously... that's one for the toolbox.
<BugeyeD> i spun my wheels trying to figure out how to connect outbound when ssh was no longer an option, and was coming up short. i guess i could have used rsync. probably would have been faster, but would have required rsync daemon on the other box first.
<BugeyeD> i use python for stuff like this from time to time, like with adhoc requests for logs and such. no way i'm giving someone a login so that works well.
<Tracy_P> I've had timeout issues with big files.
<Tracy_P> be sure to check the md5sum at both ends
<BugeyeD> hard to do with 90GB of data ... i won't be rebooting this guy for awhile ...
<BugeyeD> i at a minimum want to get my python projects, ~/bin, and .xmonad stuff backed up. there is a lot of python stuff.
<Tracy_P> python script to create an SQLite table holding relative path and md5sum, that you will then use to test other side
<BugeyeD> i may also try the rsync method after the wget completes. rsync checksums, so if i run it a second time and no files are transferred i should be good. the sqlite part is beyond my experience. i support oracle dbas and know a bit of sql, but have never played with sqlite nor python plus any db.
<Tracy_P> if I have to do it more than once, it should be in a quickly accessible script
<Tracy_P> been too long since I was in python to be quick with it.
<BugeyeD> dunno if i even have sqlite support files on this box. will eventually get there, probably. have been thinking of looking sqlite for storage where i'm currently using shelve.
<Tracy_P> I'm sure you could just use a comma delimited file too.
<Tracy_P> just a matter of scanning each entry on the testing side
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-16
<BugeyeD> 10.10 reinstall, rsync my home dir back in place, install a few tools such as xmonad, relogin - all done, all good. :)
<akgraner> bac how many major components are there to LP - I have Rosetta (translations), Malone (Bugs), Blueprint, Answers, Soyuz - I think I am missing code but isn't there something else?
<akgraner> Code would be the Bazaar part right?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-17
<BugeyeD> heh, bugsy malone.
<_marx_> oh, that had to be intentional
<Nivex> KDE question: when I start Konsole, it remembered a larger window size (80x40) but never tells the shell this, so it uses default 80x24
<Nivex> I have to resize the window to force a SIGWINCH
<Nivex> Any way I can get Konsole to sync the sizes up on kickoff?
<Nivex> this is on Ubuntu 10.10
<bac> akgraner: yes, Code is the other part.  that's it.
<jack_> akgraner: do you have the power to unban me from #ubuntu? :P
<akgraner> jack nope only the op that ban you can...how long ago did you get ban
<akgraner> and do you know who ban you
<jack_> eeeh this weekend. and im sure if i went in there i could find him
<jack_> actually. its on my blog. one sec
<akgraner> one sec getting you the protocol and irc channel you need to appeal to
<jack_> tsimpson :P
<akgraner> link to your blog post :-P
<akgraner> jack__, join #ubuntu-ops
<akgraner> and let them know you would like to be unban
<akgraner> just saw your blog post
<akgraner> jack__, hope that helps
<akgraner> jack_, jack__ did you get it sorted out?
<jack__> thanks akgraner. i didn't see your messages until just now
<akgraner> no worries :-) that's why I asked...
<holstein> 15:05 < holstein> enough*
<holstein> 15:05 < holstein> enough*
<holstein> lol
<holstein> soory
<holstein> i got an upper right corner click and auto-paste going on ;)
<Tracy_P> I never got used to the corner hotspots on my touch pads, finally just disabled them and moved on
<holstein> i need to sort that out
<holstein> i had to make a custom script to get 2 finger scrolling
<holstein> and somehow this came along for the ride
<Tracy_P> even when I made the spot real small, it would be hard to tap, but then it would still go off once in a while
<holstein> i want it off
<holstein> just havent taken the time to hack at it
 * Tracy_P hands holstein an axe.
<holstein> hehe
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-18
<_marx_> good Friday evening to everyone
<_marx_> fire warning in my part of nc so i'm going to make a small fire
<jack_> hahaha
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-20
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> live from zambra
<holstein> here in 15 minutes or so
<_marx_> date
<jack_> When is the next ubuntu being released? im going to plan ahead for the release party this time
<jack_> we had 4 people show up tot he last one haha
<_marx_> dude, six months, when was the last one?
<jack_> eeeeeeeeh iunno
<jack_> 101010?
<jack_> october? heh
<_marx_> date
<jack_> but i think that date was off because they wanted to release it on 42
<_marx_> 11.04
<_marx_> 42?
<_marx_> what letter is this now...naughty nag
<jack_> 42. its the answer. right? heh
<jack_> 10.10 was released on 10.10.10, which is binary for 42
<_marx_> meh, i don't speak binary as i am the one
<_marx_> there is no zero
<jack_> D:
<jack_> thats deep
<_marx_> pff, think about how negative one feels now
<jack_> haha
<jack_> gawd. gnome takes forever to compile
<_marx_> jack_: #ubuntu remains an amazingly fast channel
 * _marx_ can't help but wonder what you said to get banned
<holstein> jack_: you still banned?
<holstein> from #ubuntu?
<_marx_> he was there earlier dispensing wisdom
<holstein> _marx_: o/
<_marx_> it's down to 1395 in channel now
<_marx_> !cowsay
<_marx_> apt-cache show cowsay
<_marx_> !python
<lubotu1> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<_marx_> man dd
<_marx_> !dd
<_marx_> d
<jack_> yeah i got unbanned but i had to argue my case twise
<jack_> twice
<jack_> and the ops are real douchebags. argueing with me on my ban. all i said was 'i wanna be unbanned' and they were like 'yeah did all this stuff' and im like yeah i know, i was there
<jack_> and they were like 'and then you joined from another server, which is ban evading'. i was like 'eeeh no. i was idling in the channel on my work machine. as you can see, it says @redhat.
<jack_> '
<jack_> omfg gnome is STILL compiling
<jack_> oh. its compiling the dependencies too. only 120 more to go -_-
<jack_> hour 15 of my gentoo compiling
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-02-15
<celem2> Any Makefile gurus out there? A problem is driving me nuts
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-02-18
<Chat4442> Hi ppl
<Chat4442> Hi
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-02-19
<Nivex> http://meta.ath0.com/2012/02/16/macintosh-rip-1984-2012/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-02-11
 * Nivex grumbles at Xubuntu installer
<Nivex> what is the point of offering "LVM" as an install option if you're not gonna let me set the size of the LVs?
<wNz> heh
<MarkB1> what is the GUI partitioner (particularly important, for me since use of Grub2) for Kubuntu or latest Mint KDE?
<MarkB1> need LVM support....
<MarkB1> had to use system-config-lvm -- ugh, might as well dpasted an LVM recipe, per LV (have those) -- Mint is sucky for use with LVM
<wNz> gross
<MarkB1> yup
<MarkB1> Ubu for dummies I guess
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-02-15
<Nivex> I used to be able to cat /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf to see what the running DNS config is, but now I'm not seeing it
